# wordt bevorderd



## Matron

Hi there,

I'm a bit confused over the meaning of "bevorderd" in the context below...

It refers to Art. 2.89 of the Dutch Media Code (below) and in relation to "Aanhakende reclame or tied-in advertising" where advertising cannot be connected/ linked to the content of the television and radio programmes - especially when an advertising break occurs in the middle of a programme. The Media Authority produced a brochure on it here which might help...

Additionally, do you think "advertising and teleshopping messages" of 1a (below) relates to "which unmistakably result in the purchase of products..." or is separate? 

Thanks!

My effort:
1.      Unless permitted by or pursuant to this Act, the media offering of the public media services must not include/ contain:
a.      advertising or teleshopping messages, and
b.      avoidable other expressions that unmistakably result in the purchase of products or services being shown (available in the programme).

_Article 2.89
1. Tenzij dit bij of krachtens deze wet is toegestaan, bevat het media-aanbod van de publieke mediadiensten geen:
a. reclame- of telewinkelboodschappen; en
b. vermijdbare andere uitingen die onmiskenbaar tot gevolg hebben dat de afname van producten of diensten wordt *bevorderd*._


----------



## Peterdg

My try:

b. avoidable other expressions that unmistakably result in *promoting* the purchase of products or services being shown (available in the programme).


----------



## Matron

Peterdg said:


> My try:
> 
> b. avoidable other expressions that unmistakably result in *promoting* the purchase of products or services being shown (available in the programme).



Thanks Peterdg... much appreciated. If you're translating it as "promoting" - I guess I should take out "being shown/ available in the programme"? I'm not sure how they infer from this article that an advert cannot be shown directly before or after a programme which contains linked/ tied-in advertising...

From reading this article did you take "advertising or teleshopping" to be applied to "that unmistakably result.." The fact that the word "and" is used joins them together in my view. But still confused... maybe it is referring to the avoidable expressions within advertising/ teleshopping??


----------



## bibibiben

Matron said:


> Additionally, do you think "advertising and teleshopping messages" of 1a (below) relates to "which unmistakably result in the purchase of products..." or is separate?



The added semicolon makes it two separate stipulations.


----------



## bibibiben

Matron said:


> I'm not sure how they infer from this article that an advert cannot be shown directly before or after a programme which contains linked/ tied-in advertising...


Tied-in advertising includes adverts shown directly before or after a programme containing references (unavoidable or not) to certain products or services.


----------



## eno2

Consider using 'stimulated':

b   avoidable other expressions that unmistakably result in *stimulating* the purchase of products or services being shown (available in the programme).

If the unmistakably result is  *that the purchase is stimulated, *then that
refers rather to a real sales result.

"expressions that unmistakably result in *promoting *the purchase "
 says that these expressions are unmistakingly A (prohibited) PROMOTION. It refers to the (prohibited)  promotion itself. It does not necessarily refers to a real sales result. And can theref

If this second meaning was  really meant, one could simply say: 

"expressions that unmistakably ARE promoting the purchase "



Also... 'stimulated' is plain language, just like 'wordt bevorderd' is plain language.
'Promoting'  is professional sales language.


----------



## eno2

With a few necessary corrections:

Consider using 'stimulating':

b   avoidable other expressions that unmistakably result in *stimulating* the purchase of products or services being shown (available in the programme).

If the unmistakably result is  *that the purchase is stimulated, *then that
refers rather to a real sales result.

"expressions that unmistakably result in *promoting *the purchase "
 says that these expressions are unmistakingly A (prohibited) PROMOTION. It refers to the (prohibited)  promotion itself. It does not necessarily refer to a real sales result.

If case that this  second meaning was   meant, one could simply say:

"b  avoidable expressions that unmistakably ARE promoting the purchase "

Also... 'stimulated' is plain language, just like 'wordt bevorderd' is plain language.
'Promoting'  is professional sales language.


----------



## Matron

Thanks so much for your help bibibiben and eno2 - as always hugely appreciated. Really helpful. Bedankt


----------



## Matron

eno2 said:


> With a few necessary corrections:
> 
> Consider using 'stimulating':
> 
> b   avoidable other expressions that unmistakably result in *stimulating* the purchase of products or services being shown (available in the programme).
> 
> If the unmistakably result is  *that the purchase is stimulated, *then that
> refers rather to a real sales result.
> 
> "expressions that unmistakably result in *promoting *the purchase "
> says that these expressions are unmistakingly A (prohibited) PROMOTION. It refers to the (prohibited)  promotion itself. It does not necessarily refer to a real sales result.
> 
> If case that this  second meaning was   meant, one could simply say:
> 
> "b  avoidable expressions that unmistakably ARE promoting the purchase "
> 
> Also... 'stimulated' is plain language, just like 'wordt bevorderd' is plain language.
> 'Promoting'  is professional sales language.



Thanks eno2 - interesting - I take your point; I'm not sure we would ever use the word "stimulating" for the purchase of products. I think "encouraging / fostering" might though in the context of that sentence. Does that sound ok to you?


----------



## Matron

bibibiben said:


> The added semicolon makes it two separate stipulations.



Thanks again bibibiben - so when it says no advertising/ teleshopping in a programme in that case its referring to advertising within the programme itself - not within allocated advertising slots/ breaks in the programme...

And in addition, tied in advertising also applies to permitted adverts that immediately follow or precede a programme - as you have said in your other comment...

Sorry think I'm clear now. Thanks again


----------



## bibibiben

Matron said:


> Thanks again bibibiben - so when it says no advertising/ teleshopping in a programme in that case its referring to advertising within the programme itself - not within allocated advertising slots/ breaks in the programme...


Yes, correct. The broadcaster is not allowed to include advertising/teleshopping in its programmes (as Ster is exclusively responsible for the contents of the ads) nor is it allowed to include _sluikreclame_ (= 'vermijdbare andere uitingen die onmiskenbaar tot gevolg hebben dat de afname van producten of diensten wordt bevorderd').



Matron said:


> And in addition, tied in advertising also applies to permitted adverts that immediately follow or precede a programme - as you have said in your other comment...


Yes, that's right.


----------



## Matron

bibibiben said:


> Yes, correct. The broadcaster is not allowed to include advertising/teleshopping in its programmes (as Ster is exclusively responsible for the contents of the ads) nor is it allowed to include _sluikreclame_ (= 'vermijdbare andere uitingen die onmiskenbaar tot gevolg hebben dat de afname van producten of diensten wordt bevorderd').
> 
> 
> Yes, that's right.



Awesome! Thanks again


----------

